# rod for kings and cobia



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

i have a seven foot key largo rod 

i know itsenough for kings

but what bout cobia?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If it will stop a king then it will stop a cobia.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

If you are really getting into pier fishing dont worry about it...you will have a new rod and reel by next cobia season. I would not reccomend a 7ft anything for cobes on the pier...it isnt pretty when they go under the pier.


----------



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

well i just bought a new rod(7ft key largo) and reel(penn 650ssm)

im a local and know how to fish pcola pier

im just tryin to get more info about kings and cobias

but whats so bad about about a 7 fter

your right, i hate it when it goes under the pier


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

witha longer rod, you tend to have a bit more leverage and control.. not to mention that if he goes under the pier, a longer rod could keep your line from scraping against the always unwelcome concrete below your feet... remember if king goes under the pier, freespool his a$$ and he'll turn around... good luck bud!!!


----------

